# Feedern mit geflochtener und feeder gum?



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (25. November 2008)

Hallo!:vik:

Ich angel mitlerweile erfolgreich mit der Feederrute und monofilen Schnüren. Da man aber nie auslernt und immer wieder neues ausprobieren möchte, habe ich ein bischen im Internet gestöbert und bin auf den folgenen Link gelandet: http://www.bissclips.tv/bissclips_tv/friedfischangeln/montagen-zum-feedern.html

Irgendwie interessiert mich das, mal mit geflecht und diesem Feeder Gum zu angeln.
Wie ist das angeln mit geflochtener, ist die Bisserkennung wirklich besser?
Habt ihr das Feeder Gum schon mal ausprobiert, oder könnt mir eine billigere Alternative empfehlen?
Weil ich habe bislang nur das von Browning gefunden, und es ist halt schon sehr teuer (man bezahlt halt den Namen):
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...771983&cguid=f0e39b8b11c0a0aad282fda2ffb05e72

Ich würde mich sehr über Antworten freuen, 
#hGruß Kaulbarsch-Killer#h


----------



## schorle (25. November 2008)

*AW: Feedern mit geflochtener und feeder gum?*

Hallo,
ich setze zum feedern nur geflochtene Schnur ein, wegen der geringeren Dehnung und dem geringeren Durchmesser, je nach der Grundbeschaffenheit verwende ich, wenn nötig, ca 10m Mono-Schlagschnur. Power-(oder Feeder) Gum setze ich selten ein, aber wenn dann baue ich mir damit eine Schlaufenmontage, wie ich sie sonnst auch mit Amnesia binde. Schau mal nach Drennan Power Gum, da kosten 10m ca 6€.


----------



## Nils Rentmeister (25. November 2008)

*AW: Feedern mit geflochtener und feeder gum?*

Die Bisserkennung ist insbesondere auf Distanz sehr viel besser, weil eine geflochtene Schnur fast keine Dehnung hat. Ein Feedergum musst Du nicht einsetzen. Ich würde Dir empfehlen eine monofile Schlagschnur vorzuknoten (ca. 8 m). Da hast Du genug Dehnung und bei einer Schnurstärke von etwa 0,25 mm kannst Du schon ziemlich viel Druck beim Wurf aufbauen. So vereinst Du die Vorteile von Monofiler und Geflochtener. Du hast dann eine super Bisserkennung auf weiten Entfernungen und genügend Dehnungs-(Puffer) zum Werfen und Drillen.#6


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (26. November 2008)

*AW: Feedern mit geflochtener und feeder gum?*

Danke für die Antworten, die waren wirklich gut#6
Ich werde dann wohl noch ein Stück monofile Schnur anknoten.
Aber das Feeder Gum werde ich auch mal probieren, kostet ja jetzt auch nicht die Welt.

@Schorle Meinst du dieses Feeder Gum?


----------



## schorle (26. November 2008)

*AW: Feedern mit geflochtener und feeder gum?*

Hallo,
das in deinem Link ist auch ok, ich hab das ganz normale Power Gum, ist aber nix anderes nur das es etwas Stärker ist mit 14 lbs, das kann dir jeder Händler besorgen der das Sänger Sortiment führt.


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (29. November 2008)

*AW: Feedern mit geflochtener und feeder gum?*

Würde eine Power pro gehen?
Also jetzt als Hauptschnur


----------



## lsski (29. November 2008)

*AW: Feedern mit geflochtener und feeder gum?*



Kaulbarsch-Killer schrieb:


> Hallo!:vik:
> 
> Ich angel mitlerweile erfolgreich mit der Feederrute und monofilen Schnüren. Da man aber nie auslernt und immer wieder neues ausprobieren möchte, habe ich ein bischen im Internet gestöbert und bin auf den folgenen Link gelandet: http://www.bissclips.tv/bissclips_tv/friedfischangeln/montagen-zum-feedern.html
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Killer 
Gummi |kopfkrat brauch mann das |kopfkrat
Ich habe da so meine Methode und die funktioniert!
:m Heavy Feeder WG min 150g + WHIPLASH 0,06 ( 10kg ) + 5m Schlagschnur min 0,30 (weiches) Mono !

Die Bisserkennung ist total direkt.

:m und dann Monster-Barben aus der Strömung #6
oder 
Platten Tripletten vom Boot vor Langeland #6
oder
Karpfen bis 10 kg #6
oder 
Zander Feedern mit 10-20g Loch-Blei vom Bunenkopf #6
Gummi geht............. 5m Mono auch :vik:

LG Jeff


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (29. November 2008)

*AW: Feedern mit geflochtener und feeder gum?*

Alles klar Whiplash finde ich auch gut :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Thecatfisch (29. November 2008)

*AW: Feedern mit geflochtener und feeder gum?*



lsski schrieb:


> Hallo Killer
> Gummi |kopfkrat brauch mann das |kopfkrat
> Ich habe da so meine Methode und die funktioniert!
> LG Jeff



Tzzz xD :m|muahah: Ferkelfander hierher #6


----------



## crazyFish (29. November 2008)

*AW: Feedern mit geflochtener und feeder gum?*

Da hat der catfisch aber gut aufgepasst, denn sowas geht schneller schief als man denkt :q


----------



## fisherb00n (30. November 2008)

*AW: Feedern mit geflochtener und feeder gum?*

Also ich hab mir vor Jahren mal so eine 10m Spule Gummizug gekauft...die ist immer noch halb voll und 10 fertige habe ich in meiner Box liegen...habe damit sehr gute Erfahrung gemacht...

Hohe Bissausbeute und die größeren hauen auch beim dünnen Vorfach nach einem Schlag nicht ab...


----------



## Horsti94 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Feedern mit geflochtener und feeder gum?*

geflochtene schnur, aber nicht so ne ewig lange schlagschnur, das kann man der rute anpassen...

...man sollte soviel schlagschnur haben, dass man vor'm auswurf noch 3-4 kurbelumdrehungen von der schagschnur auf der rolle hat.

weil wenn man in nur 20 m. breiten flüssen oder kanälen fischt, dann nützt einen bei ner 10 m. langen schlagschnur die herrliche geflochtene so gut wie reingarnichts...

also geflochtene geht eigetntlich ganz gut zum feedern und ist durchaus vorteilhaft aber die schlagschnur sollte man in erster linie der rute und dann dem gewässer anpassen...

ich fische aber auch durchaus gerne mit der monofilen an der winkelpicker oder feeder weil unsere gewässer dies zu lassen.


----------



## crazyFish (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Feedern mit geflochtener und feeder gum?*

Die Frage ist ob man in einem 20m Fluß überhaupt geflochtene braucht oder ob Mono komplett es nicht auch tun würde .


----------



## da Poser (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Feedern mit geflochtener und feeder gum?*



> Die Frage ist ob man in einem 20m Fluß überhaupt geflochtene braucht oder ob Mono komplett es nicht auch tun würde .


Jau genau bis so 25/30m Angeldistanz braucht man keine Geflochtene. Das würde mehr Nach- als Vorteile bringen.
Erst wenn man weiter raus will lohnt sich die Geflochtene wirklich.
Nachteile sind höherer Anschaffungspreis, höherer Abriebsverschleiß, höheres Ausschlitzrisiko, aufwendigere Montagen (bei nur Mono braucht man kein Feedergum oder Schlagschnur)


> Wie ist das angeln mit geflochtener, ist die Bisserkennung wirklich besser?


Erst ab ca 25m treten die Nachteile durch den Vorteil des direkten Kontaktes (wegen weniger Dehnung) immer mehr in den Hintergrund.
Beim Feedern nutze ich deswegen bis ca 25/30m eine Mono ohne Schlagschnur in 16- 25er Stärke.
Ab etwa 30m ein dünneres Geflecht mit Tragkraft von maximal 10kg, davor schalte je nach Bedarf eine 30er bis 45er billige Monoschlagschnur. (hängt z. B. vom Gewicht des gefüllten Futterkorbes ab, Strömung, erwartetem Abrieb)
Powergum nutze ich nicht, weil mir das A zu teuer ist und B weil ich wegen des Abriebschutzes so oder so immer mit Monoschlagschnur angle.
mfg
da Poser


----------



## borchi (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Feedern mit geflochtener und feeder gum?*



da Poser schrieb:


> Jau genau bis so 25/30m Angeldistanz braucht man keine Geflochtene. Das würde mehr Nach- als Vorteile bringen.
> Erst wenn man weiter raus will lohnt sich die Geflochtene wirklich.
> Nachteile sind höherer Anschaffungspreis, höherer Abriebsverschleiß, höheres Ausschlitzrisiko, aufwendigere Montagen (bei nur Mono braucht man kein Feedergum oder Schlagschnur)
> Erst ab ca 25m treten die Nachteile durch den Vorteil des direkten Kontaktes (wegen weniger Dehnung) immer mehr in den Hintergrund.
> ...


 
schliesse mich Deiner Meinung und Argumentation voll an....


----------



## Horsti94 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Feedern mit geflochtener und feeder gum?*

ihr habt schon recht, so denke ich auch.
aber das ist auch gut, dass dieser aspekt hier mal auch erwähnt wird, oder nicht.?

in einer talsperre in unserer nähe musst du deinen feeder schon so um die 30-35 rauskloppen damit du zu fangerfolgen gelangst, da hatte die geflochtene schon ihren bemerkbaren unterschied preisgegeben...


----------



## schleiereule72 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Feedern mit geflochtener und feeder gum?*

Also Geflochtene mit Schlagschnur da brauch man kein Feedergum????????????
Das Gummi kommt auf die Rolle damit man die Schnur nicht im Clip beschädigt.
Doppelt umwickeln und den Knoten neben den Clip
So kenn ich das und glaube das ist richtig so
Eine zusätzliche Federung kann man vor das Vorfach machen wenn man auf kampstarke Barben fischt.Der Vorteil man kann dünne Vorfächer fischen
Dazu nimmt man Pole elastics aus der Kopfrute in 1,6 bis 2,1 ,,dehnt sich um ein vielfaches


----------



## boot (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Feedern mit geflochtener und feeder gum?*

Hallo was denkt ihr ist die gut oder nicht??
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Original Dyneema Angelschnur*[/FONT]
*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]0,35mm 31kg Tragkraft[/FONT]*
*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Lauflänge 270m[/FONT]*​ 

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Lieferbar in folgenden stärken: [/FONT]*
*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]0,15mm, 0,20mm, 0,25mm, 0,30mm, 0,35mm, 0,40mm)[/FONT]*
*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Neuware[/FONT]*
*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]lieferbare Farben (gelb, grün und grau)[/FONT]*
100 % Dyneema-Fasern geflochten. Aufwendige Färbung und Imprägnierung für höhere Lebensdauer und bessere Wiederstandsfähigkeit. ​ 
*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]0,15 mm - Tragkraft: 11,0 kg[/FONT]*
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*0,20 mm - Tragkraft: 14,0 kg*[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*0,25 mm - Tragkraft: 21,0 kg*[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*0,30 mm - Tragkraft: 24,0 kg*[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*0,35 mm - Tragkraft: *[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Super Tragkraft[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]UV-Geschützt[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Sehr widerstandsfähig und Abriebfest[/FONT]​ 




<CENTER class=Section1></CENTER><CENTER>
</CENTER>


----------



## xmxrrxr (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Feedern mit geflochtener und feeder gum?*

Fürs Feedern würde ich max. 0,15er nehmen, ausser du willst auf Karpfen oder Waller feedern :q. Ob es diese oder eine andere geflochtene ist dürfte, denke ich, keine allzugrosse Rolle spielen.
Oder habt ihr da andere Meinungen dazu ?

Spaß beiseite, ich selbst benutze bisher nur Mono zum Feedern, habe aber auch schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt mal auf geflochtene umzusteigen. 

Aber die Vor-/Nachteile müssen schon passen und das ist bei uns nicht an jedem Gewässer der Fall. Ergo, eine umrüsten und eine weiter mit Mono.

Finde die Anregungen und Tipps hier im Beitrag einfach super.

Gruß
mirror


----------



## boot (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Feedern mit geflochtener und feeder gum?*

Ja aber ich würde gerne wissen ob einer diese Schnur schon gefischt hat,und was er sie dazu sagen ob die zum Feedern geeignet ist oder nicht.lg


----------



## crazyFish (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Feedern mit geflochtener und feeder gum?*

Dann stell doch ma einen Link rein, weil das was da steht ist ja nicht wirklich informativ.
Gefischt habe ich die bestimmt noch nicht, aber vllt. jemand anderes aus dem AB. Aber vom Prinzip her würde ich dir raten eine von den etablierten Schnüren zu kaufen, da ich den Angaben bei irgendeinem Angebot keinen Deut weit trauen würd...
Und wenn es günsitg sein soll dann halt wieder der altbekannte Verweis auf die PP aus dem US Ebay...


----------



## boot (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Feedern mit geflochtener und feeder gum?*

Ja ich denke ich werde sie nicht nehmen.werde mir lieber die Fireline holen damit fische ich schon lange und finde die auch ganz gut,und nur weil die andere Günstig ist sollte man nicht kaufen.lg und Danke#h


----------



## Horsti94 (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Feedern mit geflochtener und feeder gum?*

Dyneema ist eine renomierte Marke wenn's um geflochtene schnüre geht, die sollen nicht schlecht sein...


----------



## crazyFish (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Feedern mit geflochtener und feeder gum?*



Horsti94 schrieb:


> Dyneema ist eine renomierte Marke wenn's um geflochtene schnüre geht, die sollen nicht schlecht sein...



Dyneema ist keine Marke sondern einfach das Grundmaterial aus dem so ziemlich jede geflochtene Schnur besteht. Den Unterschied macht die Verarbeitung sprich wie viele Flechtungen pro cm und wie gut diese durchgeführt werden...


----------



## Horsti94 (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Feedern mit geflochtener und feeder gum?*

ich hatte irendwie noch in erinnerung, dass sich eine firma, die sonst nur taue und seile hergsetellt hat, auch den geflochtenen angelschnüren gewidmet hat und sie ihre schnur auch unter dem namen dyneema verkaufen...

wenn ich da jetzt was falsches gedacht habe...

aber irgendwie kann es doch nur diese sein, wenn 0.35er schnur 31 kilo hält... ich glaube das kriegt nur diese firma hin, bzw. dafür ist sie bekannt...

deswegen vermutete ich das jetzt...

greetz


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Feedern mit geflochtener und feeder gum?*

Ist das diese geflochtene von Ebay, die wird da doch für 8,95€ pro 270m verkauft.
Das würde ich lassen, das ist viel zu billig dafür

*Hier mal der Link*


----------



## da Poser (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Feedern mit geflochtener und feeder gum?*



> ich hatte irendwie noch in erinnerung, dass sich eine firma, die sonst nur taue und seile hergsetellt hat, auch den geflochtenen angelschnüren gewidmet hat und sie ihre schnur auch unter dem namen dyneema verkaufen...
> 
> wenn ich da jetzt was falsches gedacht habe...
> 
> ...


Warum sollte ein Unternehmen das vorher nur Seile hergestellt hat und nun auch Angelschnüre produziert vom Können besser sein als andere die sich seit Jahrzehnten damit befassen.
Das scheint mir eher ein Marketing Spruch zu sein.
Was die angegebene Tragkraft/ Durchmesser angeht ... es wird im Bereich Angeln kaum irgendwo so gelogen wie bei den Schnüren. Vielleicht sogar noch mehr als bei den gefangenen Fischen. 

@Crazyfisch hat vollkommen recht "Dyneema" ist ein eingetragenes Warenzeichen, vergleichbar wie das "Nylon" von du Pont.
Es gibt eigentlich kaum eine Geflochtene die nicht aus Dyneema hergestellt wird, insofern spielt die Verarbeitungsqualität die wesentlich grössere Rolle.
Bei den geflochtenen Schnüren hat Qualität ihren Preis diese Billigschnäppchen sind meistens genau das - billig.



> Fürs Feedern würde ich max. 0,15er nehmen, ausser du willst auf Karpfen oder Waller feedern :q. Ob es diese oder eine andere geflochtene ist dürfte, denke ich, keine allzugrosse Rolle spielen.
> Oder habt ihr da andere Meinungen dazu ?


Wichtiger als die Tragkraft ist beim Feedern der Durchmesser und da gilt, je feiner desto besser.
Natürlich muss man Abrieb und Fischgrösse bzw. Korbgewicht im Hinterkopf behalten. Aber beim Feedern erfolgt die Bissanzeige über die Spitzen. Dicke Schnüre sind stärker dem Wind und Strömungsdruck ausgesetzt und führen dazu das die Spitze das "grosse Zittern" bekommt. Dünne Schnüre lassen ein wesentlich sensibleres Fischen zu.
Deswegen gilt die Devise so stark wie nötig, aber so dünn wie möglich.

Man kann auch Reservespulen nutzen und je nach Gewässer zwischen Geflochtener und Mono wechseln.

mfg
da Poser


----------



## crazyFish (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Feedern mit geflochtener und feeder gum?*



Horsti94 schrieb:


> ...
> aber irgendwie kann es doch nur diese sein, wenn 0.35er schnur 31 kilo hält... ich glaube das kriegt nur diese firma hin, bzw. dafür ist sie bekannt...
> ....



Lasst euch nicht von der Industrie verarschen . Wenn da 0.35 und 31 Kilo draufstehen ist dass ja nett, nur glaube ich dem ganzen kein Stück, wenn selbst etablierte Hersteller lügen wie gedruckt...


----------



## Erpel (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Feedern mit geflochtener und feeder gum?*

Ich erwecke den Tread mal wieder zum leben ...

Und zwar würd mich mal interesszieren mit welchen knoten ihr die zb 30er Monofiele schlagschnur an die 0,06er Whiplash befestigt?

Beim karpfenangeln Nutze ich den "Mahin Knoten", allerdings wird dort Geflochtene Schlagschnur verwendet und an Mono geknotet, sollte doch aber umgedreht auch funktionieren, oder?


----------



## Fabiasven (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Feedern mit geflochtener und feeder gum?*



Erpel schrieb:


> Ich erwecke den Tread mal wieder zum leben ...
> 
> Und zwar würd mich mal interesszieren mit welchen knoten ihr die zb 30er Monofiele schlagschnur an die 0,06er Whiplash befestigt?
> 
> Beim karpfenangeln Nutze ich den "Mahin Knoten", allerdings wird dort Geflochtene Schlagschnur verwendet und an Mono geknotet, sollte doch aber umgedreht auch funktionieren, oder?



Guck mal hier: http://www.dam.de/html/knoten-html/schlagschnurknoten400x154.htm , den benutze ich auch. Wobei ich nicht so gerne mit geflochtener Schnur Feeder. Ich benutze lieber ne Monofile mit wenig Dehnung wie z.B. die Feederschnur von Mosella.


----------



## Tricast (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Feedern mit geflochtener und feeder gum?*

Ich verwende den Albright Knoten. www.animatedknots.com

Gruß Heinz


----------

